# my char-broil bullet smoker.........



## bob1961 (May 21, 2010)

well i thought it was time to show mine....it's one from home depot that cost me 135.00 bucks two years ago....



the thermo i bought at walmart seems to be a good one, i'll have to pull it to check it....i'll also get another one so i have two in the lid mounted lower to the food rack.... 



do you think i need to add a pipe to the exhaust stack to lower it, as it is bout 3.5" above the food rack now....



the coal grate that came with it has some good clearence below it for ash build up, just need to make a charcol basket now....



i already replaced two racks that came with it, the charcol rack in the main cooking compartment with an old cast iron grate i had around....also the food rack with one from a beach cinderblock pit when we replaced them in the community i worked for....if i knew how nice this one was i would have grabbed 3 more....





i have some 1/8" steel plates just taken up space that will be put to good use now for heat shields....



bracket's for holding the motor to my rottisserie and the 36" spit rod, one by the firebox i had to make so it would hold the rod and i used the bolt to the firebox to mount it....i ditched the plastic handle that came with the rotisserie since it won't be used and replaced it with a 3/8 barrel nut and bolt so i can get the rod to sit where it needs to be and stay there, just need to shorten the bolt a bit....









well any tips on what i missed or what you think i should do next that i haven't covered yet....


----------



## Dutch (May 21, 2010)

Have you used your rotiss? Looks like it would be a bugger to get in and out.

As for your smoke stack, I belive that some have theirs modded to come all the way down to grate level. Check out the sticky post for modding the charcoal smoker.

One thing I did with my side fire box was to remove the grate altogether when using the charcoal basket. This allowed me to build a taller basket and still have plenty of drop space for the ashes.


----------



## bob1961 (May 21, 2010)

i had to make the end bracket so the rod would reach the motor....when i put it in i need to have the bolt end up above the firebox as i put the other end into the motor slot....i have bout an inch clearence to do so and the weight limit on the spit rod is 7lbs with the 2 piece rod....i'm looking to get a one piece SS rod to replace it from mcmaster-carr for bout 20 bucks shipped so i can have bout a 10lb limit then 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ...........bob


----------



## realtorterry (May 21, 2010)

What size motor you running on that rotiss. for a two piece extension?
Is it hard getting things on & off it?


----------



## bob1961 (May 21, 2010)

i haven't used it yet and don't know the spec's on the motor either....i'll look at the paperwork to see if there is any info....it is the 25.00 rotisserie from walmart in lawn and garden dept....i had the motor plugged in to see how fast it turned and i'd say it turns bout 3 RPM give or take...........bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (May 21, 2010)

i called the company and they told me it turns at 3 RPM....no info on the paperwork at all, the only print on the motor housing is that it is 40mA with/at 4w....most likely a gear reduction drive inside with a small motor....the one end that goes into the motor has a point on it to pass through the meat...........bob

....


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

Like Dutch said, maybe bring the stack down a bit.  Keep in mind that you lose that space over there if you want to lay down some ribs when you load up the main chamber but IMHO, it looks great.  Can't wait to see the Rotis in action.  Looking good so far.  Nice mods!


----------



## bob1961 (May 21, 2010)

thx, hows my qview so far?....does it meet the standards of this site 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....am i doing it right, more to come folks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .......bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (May 26, 2010)

well after my first true smoke job with the mod's compaired to the dry runs i did to see how to keep the temp where i needed it to be, those heat plates worked great....







i also added some 1/2" L channel for the food grill and got rid of the bolts that only held it in place, now i can slide the food rack to and from the heat side if needed....













i was able to hold 240/250 degree's the whole 8 hours i smoked the pork today with the air intake open only a 1/4", not bad at all................bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 10, 2010)

well i did my charcol basket mod the other day, but i did my own twist on it using the charcol grate that came with my smoker....







i just cut to size bent some L in the expanded metal from home depot and bolted it to the charcol grate and now i have 4" high sides....i also added 3/4" L-channel to the SFB to raise the basket higher above the bottom of the SFB....







after mounting the L channel and turned the grate 90 degrees so it fit better in the SFB i have a basket that is 15" x 15" now instead of only a 12" x 12" basket the expanded metal would have giving me without buying two....







plus it will get the charcol above and away from the air inlet now, plus look at the clearence under the grate now for ash build up....







since i'm not using the cooking grates that came with the smoker, i cut one to fill the whole cooking camber now....







next on the mod list is to gain back the room in the back right corner of the cooking grill by moving the exhaust stack to the right end of the cooking chamber and filling in the old hole on top with a buddys mig welder....this smoker works great so far with the mod's i have done to date, stay tuned for my spare rib BB-Q Qview this sunday with my kids................bob

....


----------



## hoyoguy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. Looks great.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 17, 2010)

just bringing TTT for some people looking for mod's i did to my bullet SFB smoker...........bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Apr 13, 2014)

well almost 4 years later and she is still smoking....I lowered the SFB to make the FB to CC smaller to try to get a temp under 220....



cover plate was one of the heat plate inside....



you can see how much I covered up of the old opening....



right now it has held a 220 temp for two hours now since I started my ribs Thumbs Up ....


----------



## django (Apr 14, 2014)

Very creative mods  !

Happy Quing !


----------



## bob1961 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm thinking bout getting 1/8" - 3/16" thick plate that will fit the bottom minus the gap at the end of a RF plate to distribute heat more even....


----------



## shelterit (Apr 19, 2014)

love seeing the then and now pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Great mods I hope you get many more years out of the ol' smoker.


----------



## banjoe (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like typical Char-Broil quality. Good luck with that.


----------



## bob1961 (May 3, 2014)

I can not complain bout anything so far Thumbs Up ....


----------

